# Computer in a Desk



## Gizmo

So I really want to remove clutter of having a huge box next to me, and would really love a "computer in a desk"

This is what I am looking for really. I think this is really the way forward.. I am willing to pay a talented individual for this kind of work  

Anybody have these Talents? Would probably want to because I am sure Sharri would like one too.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Gizmo



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Wow, @Gizmo - that is Radical!
I like that a lot!
I suppose that also allows for more space for the internal components


----------



## Gizmo

Yes it does, but that's not my focus for wanting it. I just think it looks soo neat

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rowan Francis

I do love those ...


----------



## Raslin

Being wanting to build one of those for a while now. I think its going to be my 2015 project.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

Very nice! It would just need some decent cooling (luckily there is more than enough space) or that top is gonna get uncomfortably warm


----------



## Marzuq

that is sick!! i doubt id ever leave my desk if it looked like that. its perfectly designed to suit your every OCD need.
will likely cost a small fortune to have it designed and built tho. beautiful


----------



## BhavZ

Man oh man that is gorgeous

where do I sign up?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo

So i am still wanting for this to be done. However, I came accross this

http://www.landmarkpc.co.za/store/lianli-dk02-black-eatx-chassis-p-12653.html




What you guys think?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Love the idea that you can pack it with techie stuff... but they are as UGLY as sin!


----------



## Gizmo

Rob Fisher said:


> Love the idea that you can pack it with techie stuff... but they are as UGLY as sin!



Its stunning!! I am still trying to warrant the price though, in my head.. So I may possibly get it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riddle

@Gizmo I have spoken to a furniture company that I used to work for previously. They said if I can give them specs they will put it together no problem.


----------



## Raslin

I think the ultimate satisfaction would be if you build it yourself to spec, including the pc/pc's inside.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Gizmo

Raslin said:


> I think the ultimate satisfaction would be if you build it yourself to spec, including the pc/pc's inside.



I agree, but I don't have those skills unfortunately. If anyone would like to do this Job for me I am offering R6k


----------



## Raslin

Hmm, tempting I will haves some time on my hands soon . I would consider doing it. Will let you know.

Sent from my S5 while vaping on my Subtank


----------



## Guunie

I used to mod pcs... And I've always wanted to build one of those for a customer...if only I didn't have obligations as a parent to give my family the time they deserve...would have been all over this for you @Gizmo


----------



## Guunie

It's about a weeks worth of work...would you want it made out of metal or wood?


----------



## Xhale

I remember this as a retail product..here's a youtube...by Uk based Scan computers. The monitors rise up out of the desk.
Worth a look for inspiration


----------



## DemonicBunnee

Giz, look up the guy on Carb who built the omega desk, maybe he can sort you out.


----------



## Gizmo

Anyway, I finally got to doing it. I had to return an item and got credit from the supplier and had to pay in tiny a bit to purchase the Lian-Li DK-02X and this is the result.

I didn't use the keyboard and mouse tray not my style. I am super chaffed with this.. Who needs those fugly, space taking cases anyway!

This is the result.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Gizmo

I will work on the cable management over time. I would also like to thank @Rowan Francis for helping me for about 7 hours  You are a champion sir.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

That is so cool! Enjoy.


----------



## gertvanjoe

That looks awesome


----------

